

Vybe: the smartest bracelet you will ever wear - ajaymehta
https://www.wearvybe.com/order

======
freehunter
So I'm looking at their website, and I'm left with the question: what the hell
is Vybe? So it's the smartest bracelet... what does it do? To my eyes, it
looks like it vibrates when you get a phone call. Is that it? Nothing in their
FAQ says "What is Vybe". That should be FAQ #1. Nothing in their features
section says what Vybe does. All I'm left with is the impression that it
vibrates when you get a call.

So if all it does it vibrate when you get a call... sure, that's nice, but why
do I have to make that assumption?

~~~
munchor
Watch the video, it pretty much explains what it is and how it works.

~~~
njharman
The point is, instead of watching video I've closed the tab, annoyed and angry
at this company for wasting my time and frustrating me. Which pretty much
means not gonna give them any money and unlikely to give them any more time /
second chance.

------
rco8786
Scrolled through the whole front page, have no idea what this thing does other
than be stylish and comfortable and work with my iphone.

I'm assuming the video says more...but don't hide the main functionality in a
video.

------
sbecker
What it actually does:

    
    
      * vibrate when you wander too far from your phone
      * vibrate when you receive calls or texts
    

So it's for active people who don't want to carry their phone all the time,
but still want to stay connected to it.

The product messaging needs to be tweaked. Before I care if I look good
wearing it, I want to know why I should wear it. You should not have to scroll
and search to figure it out.

------
zerovox
I can't wait for the Vybe 2, which by their own definition will be less
intelligent than this model.

~~~
eitally
I read through the whole page thinking it was a satiric play on the whole life
monitor fad, especially since Fitbit just released a new bracelet model. When
I realized it was a real product, I started thinking to myself what situations
it would actually help with. I couldn't come up with any besides their
beach/boating one, and the only reason that has potential is because I'd
probably have my phone tucked away in a dry bag. ... Moreover, I couldn't
think of any realistic circumstance where I'd be doing something away from my
phone where I'd actually rather be notified that my phone is ringing than
ignore it. Finally, bluetooth range wouldn't even cover my whole house, nor
would it help with the more frequent circumstance of leaving my phone plugged
into a charger on my desk while I walk around the office.

Who is the target audience?

------
macNchz
This appears to be exactly the same product, all the way down to the details.
I'm not sure why they need a crowdtilt to fund their first production run when
someone is obviously already producing it...?

[http://dx.com/p/bluetooth-v2-0-incoming-call-vibrate-
alert-a...](http://dx.com/p/bluetooth-v2-0-incoming-call-vibrate-alert-alarm-
anti-lost-band-bracelet-black-90-hour-
standby-129288?tc=USD&gclid=CKX5iaDpvLoCFQ2g4AodLB8AMQ)

~~~
esw
Good catch! The only difference appears to be the band.

------
egypturnash
$40 for a bracelet that (a) buzzes when my phone rings or gets a text and (b)
buzzes a lot when I get too far away from the phone.

And probably buzzes if I get more than a couple feet away from the phone, if
I've stuffed it into the wrong kind of bag. Or at least that's my experience
with another Bluetooth proximity detection product.

It is not enough to have a phone on my person; I need to be able to respond to
any and all attempts for people to demand my attention. Instantly. Jogging
along a beautiful beach trail letting my mind wander around the edges of a big
problem is something that should be interrupted by a wrong number on the off
chance that it's the Important Call the video depicts.

I really can't see how this product would make my life better in any way. I
think I'll pass.

------
udfalkso
"As soon as you are further than 50 feet from your phone, Vybe will begin to
vibrate rapidly notifying you that your phone is no longer in range."

God forbid!

------
austinz
If this is the smartest bracelet I'll ever wear, I weep for the future of the
smart-bracelet industry. Or is there more to the product than the web site
lets on?

------
th3byrdm4n
Throw a couple more sensors (pedometer comes to mind) on here for a tad bit
more $ and you might have something... but my phone already has a vibrate
function. And a button where I can choose to ignore without looking at it
(power button)... I can see one or two advantages, but overall seems like the
marketing outweighs the product...

Good luck, though!

------
canistr
_Vybe will vibrate once for a message, and it will vibrate in 1 second
intervals the whole time your phone is ringing._

For $8/band, that's not bad. I think my mother would find this useful because
she tends to not hear her phone through her purse.

~~~
atomon
$8 just gets you the band (the colored part). Looks like it's $39 for a whole
unit (the vibrating part + band)

------
th0br0
I find the Angel [1] far more interesting.

You get free body sensors (temperature, p(O2), ...) + the ability to vibrate
and can write custom apps for it.

[1] [http://www.angelsensor.com/](http://www.angelsensor.com/)

------
cleansy
Thats one of the most disappointing inventions ever. So, it vibrates when you
play Volleyball with your friends and you decide to go to your phone in the
middle of the game? That's terrible!

------
ludwik
Oh my god. That's sounds like the worst idea ever. We are constantly
interrupted already. Don't need another device designed so you can not escape
even more interruptions.

------
stormcrowsx
So its kinda like a Pebble smartwatch with almost zero features and somehow
they even managed to get less battery life.

------
brianwawok
Battery never dies?

Smell a lawsuit in 3 years

------
dhugiaskmak
So is HN just an advertising website now?

------
fujiuji
Rather sad!

